# SA: Coorong / Mundoo Channel info?



## Toadstuhl (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm interested in kayaking down at Goolwa/Hindmarsh Island. Can anyone give me and advice on what parts are generally safer to start in? From looking at maps, the Mundoo Channel looks like a slightly more protected section. Is this accessible from Hindmarsh Island somewhere? Failing that, if it's too windy I might just go looking for carp through the marina above the barrage.

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

There's a ramp on Mundoo Channel Drive. Could be other places to launch along there for a kayak too but I haven't been down there for a while so not 100% sure. Have a look on Google Earth.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

Drive across the bridge to hindmarsh Isand , stay on the main road and you will find the Sugars Beach turn off on the right its a boat ramp launch or beach if you like, you will be right in front of the Murray Mouth and if you paddle to the left of Sugars Beach that will take you to Mundoo or to the right and that takes you to No. 19 Beacon and a little further on is the Barrages, sugars is a good spot for Mulloway, Mullet ( good live bait for Mulloway ), Flounder (2ft. running trace,small hook), Salmon trout.Its been about 8 years since I lived down that way, I used to fish there alot and didnt go home empty handed, hope this helps ....... Cheers Ray


----------



## Toadstuhl (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Plenty of ideas to consider. Sugars beach looks like a good place to start. At least if I drive down from Adelaide and the weather turns on the chop, I can leave the kayak on the ute and still fish from the beach there. Otherwise it's a long drive to chuck a u-turn and head home again.


----------

